# Heart Shaped Placenta



## shelby_sa (Nov 5, 2005)

Hello,
I was wondering if anyone has any information about heart shaped placentas? My sister had one and experienced some complications when she delivered. I was just doing a little research to see if there are any abnormalities involved, or find out about others' experiences. Thank you


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

my placenta was a perfect heart shape. i did bleed heavily after the birth of the placenta, and got dizzy and had a shot of pitocin. have no idea if the two are related. hmmm


----------

